#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Wil je met me trouwen?

## _Jasper

Zo, dat was allereerst een pakkende openingszin, het aantal hits op dit topic zal in ieder geval de komende dagen flink toenemen.
Nu waar het eigenlijk om gaat:

Op het forum proef ik af en toe een bepaalde mate van irritatie. Irritatie over bijvoorbeeld postings van mensen die zich kort geleden bij het forum hebben aangemeld en ook eens, na veel lef en moeite, een posting durven te plaatsen. Dan luidt in de volgende posting: 'aaahhh weer die newbies met een onzin-antwoord'.

Dus, waar gaan we nou in deze topic over zwetsen:
*WAAR ERGEREN JULLIE JE EIGENLIJK AAN OP DIT FORUM?*

Is het bijvoorbeeld het taalgebruik van bepaalde personen, die vergeten leestekens te gebruiken, zodat het absoluut niet meer te volgen is. Of is het bijvoorbeeld dat mensen de antwoorden op hun vraag niet goed lezen en voor de vierde keer de vraag opnieuw stellen, terwijl het antwoord er al meerdere malen is neergezet?

Ik zou dus zeggen, spuw hier jullie gal. Maar.... houdt het wel netjes en niet te persoonlijk, het is absoluut niet de bedoeling om oveor mensen persoonlijk te klagen, laat het dan in zijn algemeenheid. Zo kwets je niemand en blijft het forum wel zo leuk.


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

-BEPAALDE newbies.
-Slechte zinsconstructies
-Geen leestekens gebruiken
-En vooral dit: woorden van elkaar afschrijven:
          Belastings controleur --&gt; Belastingscontroleur
          Licht effect --&gt; Lichteffect
          Toetsen bord --&gt; Toetsenbord
          Truss deel --&gt; Trussdeel
          ...
-En dan als laatste, jongens: hopelijk leest iedereen dit es 'n keer:
het euroteken plaats je op deze manier!! € 215!!

Tamelijk irritant om te lezen, vooral dat voorlaatste puntje.

mvg,







Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Tiemen

Zinloze onderwerpen als dit, en mensen die dan nog een onderwerptitel geven die er niets mee te maken heeft.

Tiemen

----------


## Flitslicht

Ik irriteer mij aan mensen die overal wat over te zeiken hebben. 
Over tik fouten enzo. Wat maakt dat nou uit!!! Een foutje is en blijft menselijk. En 99% van de keren dat het gebeurd begrijpen toch wel wat er bedoeld wordt. Echt een beetje kinderachtig hoor!!

Verder vind ik het echt onnodig om Newbies compleet de grond in te boren en af te zeiken als zij een topic plaatsen die al een eens eerder  geplaatst is. Stuur in zo,n gevalt even een mailtje naar Moderator en de des betreffende persoon. Mod schrapt de topic en het is op gelost. 

Grtz.

PS: Het antwoord op je vraag is: NEE

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

4x je vraag herhalen terwijl er al tig keer antwoord is gegeven. Ik zal geen namen noemen... maar iedereen weet het wel <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> -BEPAALDE newbies.
> -Slechte zinsconstructies
> -Geen leestekens gebruiken
> -En vooral dit: woorden van elkaar afschrijven:
>           Belastings controleur --&gt; Belastingscontroleur
>           Licht effect --&gt; Lichteffect
>           Toetsen bord --&gt; Toetsenbord
>           Truss deel --&gt; Trussdeel
> ...



Stijn, hou je er wel rekening mee dat er veel mensen zijn die moeite hebben met de taal. Dyslextie dus, heb ik ook last van, en wat jij over die woorden van elkar af schrijve zegt heb ik heel vaak problemen mee. Ik gok altijd maar of het wel of niet aan mekaar moet, en meestal word het niet aan mekaar bij mij. 
Je moet wel bedenken dat ik (en anderen) dit niet doen om de rest hier te narren, we weten gewoon niet beter.


En waar ik me aan kan ergeren (en ik verwacht dat een hele hoop andere mensen dat ook doen) zijn de newbies. Als er telkens weer iemand bij komt die een vraag stelt die in het verleden al tig keer beantwoord is kan dat irriteren. 
Een oplossing s dus de zoekfunctie. Maar dat werkt niet altijd. Eigenlijk maken we er met z'n alle wel een beetje een rotzooi van. Zo komt het niet vaak voor de er volledig on-topic gepraat word. En als er dan een 2de vraasg in een topic op komt, die nix met de titel te maken heeft, kun je deze bijna niet meer terug vinden. Omdat je gewoon niet weet in welk topic het antwoord op die mysterieuze vraag staat.....

Groeten, michiel

----------


## MiniMe

over de zoekfunctie gesproken:http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=4682

hmz....

spaar water.....drink bier!

----------


## Mark

Ik erger me ook aan
- verkeerde namen van topics (zoals dit)
- EN MENSEN DIE DE ZOEKFUNCTIE NIET GEBRUIKEN (zoals dit!)

Mark

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik zal geen namen noemen, maar erger me nogal aan de arrogantie van sommige mensen hier...

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Flitslicht

Vote for Daan!!!!


Grzt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## musicjohn

Daan for President <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Reemski

Het ergste is dat mensen gewoon te lui zijn om even te zoeken.. 

Vragen als "wat is dat" zijn totaal over bodig. Gebruik de zoekfunctie eens. Of een zoekpagina (www.google.com). 

Arggggg

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Kijk maar uit, straks word ik zelf ook nog arrogant... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## MiniMe

Je hoeft niet zo te scheeuwen hoor john, we verstaan je zo ook wel.

spaar water.....drink bier!

----------


## Flitslicht

> citaat: Kijk maar uit, straks word ik zelf ook nog arrogant...




Wat jij wilt!!!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Waypoint

verkeerde topic titels.... vraag honderd duizendmaal gevraagd (in 1 topic ).....

tja enne hier ook een vote for Daan  !!

----------


## Ward

Waar ik me aan erger... 

Een newbee plaatst een vrij zinloze of voor de meesten een erg voor de handliggende vraag of misschien wel iets dergelijks als 'Dap dat is toch een top merk?'.

Tot zover niks mis mee... maar dan komen de mensen die tot in den treuren gaan zitten verkondiggen dat het helemaal niks is of dat hij beter even kan gaan zoeken.

Als er nu in een reactie staat dat iemand eerst even moet gaan zoeken dan staat dat daar. Lees je dit dan hoeft dat dus niet NOG een keer gezegd te worden.

Kortom.. staat jouw antwoord (in grote lijnen) er al. Geef dan GEEN reactie! je hoeft niet even te laten merken dat jij ook leeft. Kom de volgende keer maar weer goed uit de hoek door als eerste een 'goede' reactie te geven.

Conclusie: denk even vaker: ach laat maar weer zo'n vervelende vraag of als je in een goede bui bent een serieus antwoord met eventuele onderbouwing.
En natuurlijk gaat iedereen wel eens even lekker bijdehand een flauwe opmerking maken -dat hoort ook bij dit vak- maar niet altijd.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Dave

kwoot
Kortom.. staat jouw antwoord (in grote lijnen) er al. Geef dan GEEN reactie! je hoeft niet even te laten merken dat jij ook leeft. Kom de volgende keer maar weer goed uit de hoek door als eerste een 'goede' reactie te geven.
/kwoot

Vind ik zelf niet zo'n ramp, geeft wat meer zekerheid als meerdere mensen ongeveer hetzelfde zeggen. Wel vind ik het errrug irri als er 10 reacties zijn geweest en de persoon in kwestie wil daar absoluut niet aan geloven. Als je zo sterk een eigen mening hebt, vraag dan niets.

En een puntje over de zoekmachine: Je kan alleen maar op onderwerp zoeken, ik vind zelf dat de betrouwbaarheid daar niet erg hoog van word.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Gast1401081

Als het zou helpen als ik me zou ergeren aan iets dan zou ik me ogenblikkelijk gaan ergeren. Maar het helpt niet, dus ik erger me ook niet.

stiekum toch wereldkampioen geworden

----------


## Merijndj

Neem als voorbeeld deze list die je krijgt als je zoekt op "versterker" (ik weet niet hoe je een link kan maken naar zoekresultaten dus moet je zelf maar even zoeken).

dat ontmoedigt een Newbie volgens mij enorm en het kost nog eens een paar uur als het niet langer is om dat allemaal door te lezen, dus als die een stuk of 10 - 15 heeft gehad en nog niks dan schrijf je liever gewoon een nieuw topic.



MerijnDJ

----------


## moderator

misschioen heb je dan een te algemen zoekopdracht gegeven!

Sorry hoor, als je iets verder wil bespreklen dan is dat natuurlijk altijd oke.
Maar enige basiskennis zal je toch moeten halen uit de reeds opgebouwde forum-historie.
Ben je daartoe niet bereid dan kom je van een koude kermis thuis en zal je bemerken dat andere deelnemers nogal kribbig reageren en de modjes zullen ingrijpen door je onderwerp te locken.

Dus: stel een duidleijke vraag!
Niet: ik wil graag dj worden...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Sanne

Waar ik me aan erger??
- Mensen die doen alsof je er veel verstand van hebben terwijl het niet zo is.
- Arrogante mensen.
- Mannen.
- Discussies over DAP.
- Zpel vauden.
 dus...

Groetjes Sanne.

De baas van m'n grote neef heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Waar ik me aan erger??
> ...
> - Mannen.
> ...



De eerste lesbische dame op het forum?

----------


## musicjohn

> citaate eerste lesbische dame op het forum?



Mag dat in België soms ook al niet? Of alleen maar als het gekeurd is door een burgerlijk bouwkundig-werktuigkundig ingenieur ... (met bewijs) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De slagroomtaarten zijn op. Ben maar over gegaan op rotte tomaten en eieren !!!

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> Waar ik me aan erger??
> - Mensen die doen alsof je er veel verstand van hebben terwijl het niet zo is.
> - Arrogante mensen.
> - Mannen.
> - Discussies over DAP.
> - Zpel vauden.
>  dus...



Ik ben arrogant, man, let niet zo op mn spelling, heb lang niet van alles verstand....
Toch vind ik meisjes die alleen in de vakantie wat zeggen best wel lief...<img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Jah, en dat dan vanaf de peecee van d'r grote neef. (Overigens ook man (al twijfelt Sanne daar weleens aan), arrogant, lult ook graag over DAP...)

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Sanne

Ff wat recht zetten:
1. Neej, ik ben niet lesbisch.
2. Ralph, ik ben ook lief (wat ben ik toch arrogant)
3. Daan, ik laat me op bouwen. (goed?)
4. ohhh wat is DAP toch goeie troep zeg!

Groetjes Sanne.

De baas van m'n grote neef heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Jeroen

Voorheen dacht ik wel dat je verstandig was,... maar als je DAP prima vind val je voor mij af <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Enne,... ben je wel bi-sexueel? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Gast1401081

jeroen, "DAP=goeie troep" en "EAW ole ole" in 1 posting...


Ze moet wel mooi, knap intelligent, lief, vrouwelijk, volwassen, eerlijk, ach laat maar...


stiekum toch wereldkampioen geworden

----------


## Sanne

Nee ik ben ook niet bi-sexueel.

************** jij bent slim!

Groetjes Sanne.

De baas van m'n grote neef heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## innerstyle

Vooral aan mensen zonder een technische achtergrond, die op alle topics antwoorden en soms complete onzin er uit slaan !!! zo weten de newbies natuurlijk nooit wat wel en wat niet waar is, en kunnen er grote fouten gemaakt worden..., dat lijdt uiteindelijk weer naar kapotte apparatuur, wat toch zonde is...? 

Innerstyle

----------


## EP Woody

Kapotte apparatuur houd de markt ( en dus de economie ) levend. Dus ga vooral zo door.


Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## peentje

Erg laat met schrijven, maar tja kan niet altijd alle postings bijhouden zoals jullie doen, ik moet ook wel eens werken en af en toe op vakantie........

Volgens mij loopt de server bij j&h al behoorlijk vol met zinloze opmerkingen en aanverwante reacties.

Ik volg deze forums al lange tijd, maar als ik vragen heb stel ik die aan een aantal zeer ervaren vrienden. En als ik reageer, dan heb ik hoplijk iets zinnigs te vertellen....Al het andere gaat gewoon voorbij aan mijn aandacht. Zelfs als zij vragen 100 keer herhalen, dan scroll ik zo verder. 

Dat dit mijn eerste posting is, wil niet zeggen dan ik een newbie ben. Ik heb niet kunnen vinden hoe ik mijn inlognaam kan veranderen. Dus gewoon een nieuwe gemaakt, de derde al geloof ik......

Dat de zoekfunctie niet altijd werkt, (meestal niet voor mijn vragen) ligt vast aan mij. Dus gebruik ik het nooit. Voor de antwoorden heb ik wel andere bronnen....

Over DAP, ik kom ze af en toe tegen en het zijn goede cd-spelers, maar bij alles geldt, ALLE WAAR NAAR ZIJN GELD, heb je dat niet, dan is DAP een goede speler, heb je te veel geld, dan koop je toch lekker een cdj500s ook die hebben we wel eens open geschroeft om het weer aan het werk te zetten.

groetjes,

Piet

i'm a handyman, i screw anything

----------


## Eye

een forum is toch om vragen te stellen/ te discussiëren? Het is toch logisch dat dan in de loop der tijd mensen met dezelfde vraag komen?

Iedereen is ooit newbie geweest (het woord alleen al, DUH) dus ik zie niet in waarom mensen daar zo laatdunkend over doen. Je bereikt meer met elkaar helpen dan elkaar de grond in te boren. Ga sporten als je je af wil reageren!

Van de ervaren mensen worden topics als 'grootste ergernissen' wel tien keer getolereerd, en daar wordt gretig gebruik van gemaakt. Met twee maten meten noem ik dat.

Ik snap het probleem gewoon niet. als een topic je niet interesseert, dan lees je het toch gewoon NIET?!?

Ikzelf ben geen techneut. Zal het ook nooit worden. Maar vind wel leuk om er meer van af te komen te weten, omdat ik er zijdelings wel mee te maken heb. Betekent dat dat ik niet welkom ben? 

Dit is trouwens de eerste branche (of ligt het aan de mensen hier op het forum?) waar men zich zo ergert aan spelfouten. 
Waar je je al niet druk om kunt maken...  als het nou je favoriete hobby is (druk maken) dan snap ik het, anders niet. Zonde van je tijd en energie.

----------

